# I guess I purchased this 66 Ray, never the plan right to buy.



## fatbike (Mar 16, 2021)

Sweet example Ray 1966 2 Spd with springer.


----------



## bobcycles (Mar 16, 2021)

if it needs a new home?  let me know


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Mar 17, 2021)

I'm glad to see you had the foresight to buy it even if it is not your thing. Beautiful bike, killer 2 speed good luck


----------



## nick tures (Mar 17, 2021)

good score !!


----------



## OZ1972 (Mar 18, 2021)

Cool old stingray , love the color !


----------



## fatbike (Mar 29, 2021)

Todays pix. Took it out for a ride.


----------



## schwinnray (Mar 29, 2021)

cool copper


----------



## fatbike (Mar 30, 2021)

schwinnray said:


> cool copperView attachment 1382491



Thx. Yours is a shortly, a different bike than mine, yours looks good, but they are way too small to ride.


----------



## Beach Bum III (Mar 30, 2021)

That’s rad. Good score.  Question. I’ve been shopping lately for ‘63-‘65 bars. I thought in ‘66 and ‘67 they were really swept back. On yours they are just right. Have you looked at the date on them?


----------



## fatbike (Mar 30, 2021)

Beach Bum III said:


> That’s rad. Good score.  Question. I’ve been shopping lately for ‘63-‘65 bars. I thought in ‘66 and ‘67 they were really swept back. On yours they are just right. Have you looked at the date on them?



I haven’t looked at the date. I believe it’s technically right, really same era and right on the cusp. I did have a 66 deluxe before with the same bar and it was original. Definitely more comfortable than  the bar you’re talking about. 68-69 is the most comfortable in my opinion.


----------



## Beach Bum III (Mar 30, 2021)

fatbike said:


> I haven’t looked at the date. I believe it’s technically right, really same era and right on the cusp. I did have a 66 deluxe before with the same bar and it was original. Definitely more comfortable than  the bar you’re talking about. 68-69 is the most comfortable in my opinion.



Thanks for getting back to me. I’ve got some ‘68 bars and yes, they are comfy. I’m looking for the ‘63-‘65 bars for a proto-moto build. I found a Campus Green, ‘69 Fastback that I’m putting together as an early BMX (‘74 era) and those bars just seem right. Very flat. Hoping to find a really beat up pair because I want to weld on a low crossbar and not feel too guilty about it. Clearance on the Fastback will be an issue with 2.124 knobbies but I think I can tweak things a bit and get it to work. Stock fork is probably a no go.


----------



## B607 (Apr 6, 2021)

Junk yard find for $10.  Super Deluxe.  Gary


----------



## fatbike (Apr 6, 2021)

B607 said:


> Junk yard find for $10.  Super Deluxe.  Gary
> 
> View attachment 1386628



Lucky on that one, shorty frame, springer fork alone if original is a super score.


----------



## nick tures (Apr 6, 2021)

nice score


----------



## JLF (Apr 7, 2021)

Good looking Stingray!


----------



## fatbike (Apr 8, 2021)

JLF said:


> Good looking Stingray!



Thank you, I think so. Graphics are not strong, but for me that doesn’t matter. Fun riding bike for having an original slick, not the most efficient tire, but looks tuff, took it out twice already.


----------

